# Lens magnification?



## wearthefoxhat (Oct 26, 2008)

Thinking of moving to bowhunter open from hunter class and was wondering what magnification lens do you guys use mainly and why? I know very little about it and would appreciate some opinions to help me make a decision. 

Thanks
Fox


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I shot last year first time with a 4X lens after having shot hunter class with pins. I picked a 4X lens mainly due to not having 20/20 eyesight. It took a while to get used to seeing the pin move around but you have to remember the target is magnified 4X. I also wanted the the experience of shooting longer yardages.


----------



## bvfd339 (Aug 16, 2009)

I shoot open for last year and shoot with a 3x lens. Do not the i could go with much more than that to much movement for me.


----------



## will zila (Oct 12, 2009)

its all personal i shoot 6and 4 it all depends u have too be really stable too shoot 6 but 4 is a happy medium :wink:


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

I've never experimented with anything higher than 4x but this year I might go just a touch higher. Just keep in mind the higher the magnification the more pin movement you will see. So the magnification depends on how much movement you can deal with and still shoot good :thumbs_up


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

I shoot a 6x from specialty archery.. My eyes are not as good as they used to be.. I shoot it for spots and for 3-d.. Seems to work for me..


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

i shot better with a 2x than i did with a 4x.just to much movement with the 4 x for me.


----------



## AZracer11 (Oct 12, 2011)

Where can You find these lenses. Just curious. Does cabelas carry them?


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

I shoot bowhunter in ASA with a 6x and love it, but on dark days, it will hurt you more than help!


----------



## JoeAtFV (Dec 7, 2011)

AZracer if you're looking for a lens, you can call us at Feather Vision and we can set you up. We're currently working on allowing online orders in the near future!


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

dumb question, but how exactly does one attach a lens to fixed pins?


----------



## skye5317 (Feb 28, 2009)

The sight has to be able to accept a lens. My Viper diamond back will but my Black Gold Flashpoint Redzone won't.


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a G5 The Rock. Don't think it accepts one. Thanks for the reply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

